# Blurry viewfinder questions



## Eel Noob (Aug 13, 2009)

Lately my Canon 20D has been having problem when looking throw my viewfinder. When looking through the viewfinder it looks very blurry even though in actuality it's really focused(auto focus). When you snap the picture it comes out clear with good details.

When I first noticed it I thought it was the lens but than I try on my other lens it was still blurry looking. I also thought it might be my eyes(going bad) but today while trying out a friends Canon Rebel the focus was crystal clear when looking through the viewfinder.

Any ideas on solving this or should I start looking for a new camera body?




Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 13, 2009)

There's normally a rotary control near the viewfinder that allows you to adjust the focus of the viewfinder to your eye. Adjust it while looking through the viewfinder until the focus points and exposure readout become sharp.

It's possible that you could have moved this control without noticing.


----------



## Overread (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep it does sound like you have accidentaly hit the little viewfinder focusing wheel - its called the diopter and should be easily adjustable back to its original setting


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe condesation? (breath on the screen)~ try wiping it.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

Overread said:


> Yep it does sound like you have accidentaly hit the little viewfinder focusing wheel - its called the diopter and should be easily adjustable back to its original setting


:thumbup:


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone, you'll nailed it right on the head on this one. I just adjusted the little diopter wheel right next to the viewfinder to fix the blurriness. The diopter wheel must of been moved when I let me brother and sister in law borrowed my camera for 2 weeks a few weeks back.

Glad I posted here, really thought I was going to have to live with the blurriness or get a new camera body.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't worry, you are certainly not the first person to run into this problem.


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2009)

Eel Noob said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone, you'll nailed it right on the head on this one. I just adjusted the little diopter wheel right next to the viewfinder to fix the blurriness. The diopter wheel must of been moved when I let me brother and sister in law borrowed my camera for 2 weeks a few weeks back.
> 
> Glad I posted here, really thought I was going to have to live with the blurriness or get a new camera body.


Familiarity with the users manual helps too.


----------



## Dwig (Aug 13, 2009)

Eel Noob said:


> ...The diopter wheel must of been moved when I let me brother and sister in law borrowed my camera for 2 weeks a few weeks back...



If the brother and/or sister-in-law wear glasses, expect it to happen again anytime they use the camera. The diopter adjustment dial ("diopter adjustment" and not just "diopter", btw) will become a very handy feature as you age and you eyes begin to loose their ability to focus over a wide range. Also, it can allow eyeglass wearers to see well through the VF without their glasses.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 13, 2009)

Ditto. Dioptres are a unit of measurement (specifically 1/f, f being the focal length in metres), most commonly used in optometry.


----------



## DRB022 (Aug 15, 2009)

The 20D is pretty old isn't it? Maybe it's time for a new body.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 17, 2009)

Would love nothing more than to upgrade to a newer body but that won't be happening anytime soon. Besides I'll probably look into getting new lenses first since this body is still usable at least for now.


----------



## Overread (Aug 17, 2009)

Its not a bad idea - if you upgrade to some really good glass then its very much worth hanging onto it - the higher level glass will keep and remain good for a long number of years - compared to camera bodies which become old very quick and which have a limited lifespan (shutter death) before they need repair/replacing


----------



## Kw_Reis (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL I did this yesterday, I was out shooting and could not get my camera to focus...then I remembered I was playing with that wheel a few nights back.


----------



## phutch10 (Sep 2, 2012)

So glad that I found this forum. (Because I believe my diopter mode has been changed. I carry my camera A LOT in my purse... it is hard telling. I am also a beginner with photography...so I could have-- some time back -- messed with my diopter). 

In my searching, I have found everything from getting camera lenses adjusted to getting camera mirror and camera "inards" professionally cleaned.  

Buying or upgrading to the newest, greatest deal on the market is not an option as I have just purchased this camera. I am NOT a professional and do not use as a professional. 
I bought the camera as hobbyist and to photograph my grand kids, hopefully with better quality. And to pick up or learn a hobby.
Just wanted to throw additional options out there for others having the same problem and can't get fixed... not sure how sound the advice is because I am not a professional camera person in any way at all.. Just putting these out there because I have read the additional options (cleaning camera lens / inards)/ getting lens professionally focused/calibrated).  

Just so you know-- I moved my diopter dial to take a pic and the problem of unfocused lens / focused picture is no longer a problem.


----------

